
Won't get fooled systematically (2010) - brudgers
http://gashlin.net/blog/pages/2010-12-22-wont-get-fooled-systematically.html
======
hcs
Oh, surprised to see my old post up here!

The closest to a game I ever got with this was dwim:
[http://hcs64.github.io/dwim-game](http://hcs64.github.io/dwim-game) (keyboard
controls)

It has the basic idea of figuring out what the symbols mean, but I took the
"deception" part out.

------
ken
The opening concept reminds me of Cogito[1], an old Apple IIgs game where all
the controls were a lie.

There's a 9x9 grid of black/white stones, and you have to make it look like a
target pattern by sliding the rows/columns. In level 1, the controls work just
like you would expect. In higher levels, the controls are always consistent
within the level, but they're not predictable. Clicking the button to slide
the top row to the right, for example, might instead move the 4th column down
by 2 spaces. Of course, there's no undo, and clicking the button to slide the
top row left probably does _not_ move the 4th column up by 2 spaces. I'm not
sure if you were even guaranteed that every control had an inverse.

I think in one of their later trailers/demos they admitted that it was just
"too hard". It didn't really have a gradual tutorial system like this webpage
suggests, though.

[1]:
[https://www.brutaldeluxe.fr/products/apple2gs/cogito.html](https://www.brutaldeluxe.fr/products/apple2gs/cogito.html)

------
sehugg
The Apple ][ game "The Prisoner" had many deceptive moments like this -- I
think at one point it rearranged the I/J/K/M directional keys. It even
simulated a BASIC crash to get you to type in your secret 3 digit code, which
the game had warned you not to reveal.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Prisoner_(video_game)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Prisoner_\(video_game\))

~~~
im3w1l
That sounds awesome! Is the game available anywhere?

~~~
hcs
You can find a link at the bottom of this article:
[http://www.filfre.net/2011/11/the-prisoner-
part-2/](http://www.filfre.net/2011/11/the-prisoner-part-2/)

------
bitwize
I'm a bit reminded of _Portal 2_ , which took the trolling sprit of the series
to extremes by having on-screen prompts tell you that the jump button is a
talk button in the tutorial. And yet -- any time the game tells you (for
example, in "the part where he kills you") that there is no way out, a way out
will become apparent.

------
charlieflowers
Pretty interesting idea. I could see it applying to an RPG like Skyrim or
Witcher ... when your character drinks too much ale, the minimap and other UI
features lie to you.

------
heroku
how about you get six different guides and you end up somewhere based on your
choice, it intermingles with your previous choices, as your guides change come
and go.

